# How I (seriously) fixed FF1 data problem!



## jesta192

First, THIS IS NOT THE PROPER FIX. But since Samsung and Verizon are dragging their heels on fixing the ongoing FF1 update data and Wi-Fi problems on the Stratosphere, I needed to take action.

Additionally, while this worked on my phone, *I cannot be held responsible if this causes damage or voids your warranty. Please use caution!!! *Note also that with the ROM I used I lost root.

Even though the FF1 update replaced the baseband (aka 'modems'), I was successfully able to flash the EI2 ROM, and it has fixed the data problems! Here's the catch: the FF1 baseband reports the phone's signal strength differently. This is fine with the FF1 ROM since it was designed to handle this new method. However the EI2 ROM can't properly parse the signal strength coming from the baseband.

Long story short, this method causes the signal strength indicator (the bars) to be stuck at zero (none, nada). HOWEVER, this is only visual (as far as I can tell), as the phone seems to have no trouble making and receiving calls. Also, Wi-Fi and the 3G/4G connections work essentially the same as they did before the FF1 update.

NOTE: If you aren't running the FF1 baseband, this information is not meant for you!

Here is the thread with the ROM:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22379-rom-stock-ei2-recovery/

It is possible that any EI2 ROM will work, but the above is the one I tried. Please chime in if you try another EI2 ROM!

I want to thank everyone who worked on or helped with firmware for the Stratosphere. Your contribution cannot be overstated!


----------



## daventodd

So what I'm getting from this is that you had problems with WiFi and data strengths so you flashed the "Stock EI2 Recovery" to return to full EI2 with FF1 modems? Personally, my data was exponentially better (even though my radios didn't receive cell signal) and my WiFi stayed at its crappy 300kbps/down from my ******* internet provider..


----------



## jesta192

daventodd said:


> So what I'm getting from this is that you had problems with WiFi and data strengths so you flashed the "Stock EI2 Recovery" to return to full EI2 with FF1 modems? Personally, my data was exponentially better (even though my radios didn't receive cell signal) and my WiFi stayed at its crappy 300kbps/down from my ******* internet provider..


You're saying all this running FF1? If so then you are very lucky! Wi-Fi and 3G/4G have both been dismal since the update for me. There are many users complaining on the Verizon forums as well.


----------



## daventodd

jesta192 said:


> You're saying all this running FF1? If so then you are very lucky! Wi-Fi and 3G/4G have both been dismal since the update for me. There are many users complaining on the Verizon forums as well.


There are Verizon forums? Wow, I'm just a little behind...


----------



## jesta192

daventodd said:


> There are Verizon forums? Wow, I'm just a little behind...


I guess so









Here is just one of the threads (the biggest) concerning this problem:
https://community.verizonwireless.com/thread/783651


----------

